# e1000e not found, dead board?

## jflatt

I have a motherboard with Intel e1000e gigabit ethernet built in.  This morning when I turned the machine on, no eth0 device could be found.  What the hell?  Everything checked out fine, and it was all running the day before.  Eventually I noticed that when running lspci -nn -vv, it showed the ethernet PCI device Id as 8086:0000.  Luckily, I have another of the same board, and when I run the same command, it should be 8086:294c.  Weird.  Then I kind of remember that I might have static shocked the case the night before, but not too sure.  Anyways, I went into the kernel source code and changed /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/e1000e/hw.h.  I found the line with 0x294C and changed it to 0x0000, recompiled, rebooted, and it worked fine! Is this motherboard dead?  Looks like its beyond warranty repair.  Just live with it?  Or can the device Id be changed?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Maybe Udev is the problem.

----------

## jflatt

# PCI device 0x8086:0x294c (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:c0:38:ac:e0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

```

I just want to confirm that you have only a lan card and it has the right MAC ADDRESS.

----------

## jflatt

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:c0:38:ac:e0

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1771830 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:897422 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2664629327 (2.4 GiB)  TX bytes:62315101 (59.4 MiB)

          Memory:53200000-53220000

----------

## luispa

Not sureif this wil help, just in case:

This happened to me when I upgraded my HW. BIOS setting was set to Green LAN, meaning that if no "link" present while system starts the NIC is disabled and no way to enable it by software. This made me crazy during first boots, etc, as I was connecting/disconnecting cables at the same time. Just placed Green LAN to disable, so the NICs are allways up. 

luis

----------

## d2_racing

That's weird.

----------

